# Fusion vanes with a helical??



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

The deal is already done most of my arrows are already refletched. I just thought I could possible tighten my groups a bit with a helical.I opted for the left version(because that is all they had at jays in claire) anyone see any issues??


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

You'll be retightening your points alot as the left helical, when hitting the target, effectively likes to un thread your points. 

The Helical will help with accuracy though!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I use the right helical on my fusions and i'm very happy with my groups


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

i shoot 4 inch straight feathers,and cant shoot at the same spot more than twice or ill bust an aroow.
its all what works for you.


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

i shoot the fusion vanes that were fletched up with the new bohning helix jig which is a 3 degree helical... i am more than happy with the results. only downfall to this is that if you shoot the spot you WILL be splitting arrows.


----------

